# CLEAN & ADJUST REAR BRAKES??



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

SHOULD I LISTEN TO THE MR.TIRE GUY? HE SAYS MY REAR BRAKES NEED TO BE CLEANED AND ADJUSTED. I NEED SOME OPIONONS HERE. :cheers:


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Disc or Drum?
your not really giving any info here
If your brakes are caked with crap and are hanging by the lines then yes they do need to be clean and adjusted, 

whats really the reason to take to mister tire in first place? plus cleaning depending on what he means by that could just be spraying brake cleaner,
what opionions are you look for or really need??????


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The rear brakes are self-adjusting, and only need cleaning when the brake shoes are replaced.

Lew


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

MagicPie said:


> Disc or Drum?
> your not really giving any info here
> If your brakes are caked with crap and are hanging by the lines then yes they do need to be clean and adjusted,
> 
> ...


Drum. I took my car because I needed a Tire Rotation. And then they chk my car and said you neeed to CLEAN & ADJUST YOUR BRAKES.


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The rear brakes are self-adjusting, and only need cleaning when the brake shoes are replaced.
> 
> Lew


Is it easy to adjust?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

A good clean and adjust should be removing the drum, sanding the shoe down, cleaning all the grime from the shoe;hardware; wheel cylinder; drum assembly, cleaning it with a air gun or air chuck to remove all excess crap.....the adjusting is them expanding the shoes so they can touch the drum with full contact. After cleaning the shoes its better to do it because they basiclly become smooth and the cleaning procxess takes away a little surface from the shoe. It wouold be good to have your drums turned as well, just to have a smooth even set-up.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

well said^^^


----------



## ILoveToreadBooks (Mar 17, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The rear brakes are self-adjusting, and only need cleaning when the brake shoes are replaced.
> 
> Lew


lshadoff 
:thumbup: I going with your advice, Thank-You. No offensive to the rest.


----------

